# my new bandsaw



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Finally got rid of my rubbish bandsaw and got a much bigger and (hopefully) better one.

Now I'm thinking about actually caring for this one, so what would you do to stop the table getting rusted?
No, I am not putting central heating in.
And my littl;e workshop is built in the "rick" style, no insulation.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Paste was or Boeshield https://www.theruststore.com/Boeshield-Tool-Care-Kit-P290.aspx

the link below is the wax

Robot Check


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

"Rick style" :lol:

Congrats on the new bandsaw Bob , and pics ? That's one thing I wish I had bought after seeing the other members having many uses for them. I'm kinda running out of room though . 
Guess I gotta loose the laser


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

its this one

Axminster Hobby Series HBS350N Bandsaw - Wood Cutting Bandsaws - Bandsaws - Saws - Machinery | Axminster Tools & Machinery

Even though my last one was a piece of junk straight out of the box, I found it an extremely useful tool (on the few days it was actually working and not being "repaired")

I;m hoping for big things from this one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, I have yet to find anything that works better than Johnson's paste wax. Be sure not to use automotive wax since that has silicone which could effect the finish on wood projects. Looks like a nice saw.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a tin of furniture polish, is this the same thing? Never had to get involved with this kind of stuff before.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

No!!! Furniture polish is not the same as paste wax. Comes in a yellow round can with Black Writing and a red stripe. Called Johnson's Paste Wax.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> its this one
> 
> Axminster Hobby Series HBS350N Bandsaw - Wood Cutting Bandsaws - Bandsaws - Saws - Machinery | Axminster Tools & Machinery
> 
> ...


Nice . Do the make it in green :grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Johnson's paste wax, apply it thoroughly and renew it from time to time. I switched two years ago to Boeshield T-9® | Corrosion Protection and Waterproof ...
boeshield.com

Boeshield T-9® is a multipurpose product that cleans protects, penetrates, displaces moisture & more. Check out our other products too! Buy Boeshield T-9®

I found it is even better than paste wax. Here it is on Amazon amazon.com/Boeshield-RF0008-Rust-Free/dp/B0000DD0F3/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453588035&sr=8-1&keywords=Boeshield+Rust+Free+Spray


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Johnson's paste wax, apply it thoroughly and renew it from time to time. I switched two years ago to Boeshield T-9® | Corrosion Protection and Waterproof ...
> boeshield.com
> 
> Boeshield T-9® is a multipurpose product that cleans protects, penetrates, displaces moisture & more. Check out our other products too! Buy Boeshield T-9®
> ...


For cast table saws too ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

i you opt for the wax buff it out well...
the more ya buff the harder it gets...
the harder it gets the better it works...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> For cast table saws too ?


I have it on my band and table saw, both cast iron tops, and also on my jointer and on the steel surfaces of my planer. No problems, very long lasting. No staining of wood.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob; is Johnson's even available in Cyprus?
I'm guessing the Boeshield isn't...

Must be similar highly effective products available from Italy or Germany?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> *
> I found it is even better than paste wax*. Here it is on Amazon amazon.com/Boeshield-RF0008-Rust-Free/dp/B0000DD0F3/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453588035&sr=8-1&keywords=Boeshield+Rust+Free+Spray


granted...
the draw back is one can of Bio lasts weeks/ months and a can a wax lasts for a decade or two...
and a can of wax costs less than one can of Bio...
application of Bio is every few hours half day of machine use while wax is every day or two....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> granted...
> the draw back is one can of Bio lasts weeks/ months and a can a wax lasts for a decade or two...
> and a can of wax costs less than one can of Bio...
> application of Bio is every few hours half day of machine use while wax is every day or two....


Mine has kept my gear rust free for a year or more. I put it on when the paste wax allowed some rust in the shop.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Mine has kept my gear rust free for a year or more. I put it on when the paste wax allowed some rust in the shop.


the only reason(s) I've found for rust w/ paste wax is prolonged raw water contact, not enough wax, wax applied often enough or it not being buffed out well...
apply the wax w/ a small diameter car buffer or a lambs wool bonnet on your ROS...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Stick, that could have been the problem, I rubbed it as well as possible with old T shirts. Since Cypress is an issue, I suggest the do a little research to find a furniture grade pure wax brand you CAN get (check museums, what do they use).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and no silicone in the wax...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Bob; is Johnson's even available in Cyprus?
> I'm guessing the Boeshield isn't...
> 
> Must be similar highly effective products available from Italy or Germany?


Johnson's Paste Wax is available from the U.S. No sign of it in the UK. 

Boeshield T9, *Rutlands at a great (sarc) price of £26.95. (12oz can)*
*Marine Chandlery at £11.95 (4oz)*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Johnson's Paste Wax is available from the U.S. No sign of it in the UK.
> 
> Boeshield T9, *Rutlands at a great (sarc) price of £26.95. (12oz can)*
> *Marine Chandlery at £11.95 (4oz)*


that sounds like a bunch of money for the Bio...
do you have paste furniture wax w/o silicone of any brand available in the UK???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

found these...

Wood silk Lavender Wax Polish Non Silicone 100ml: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
http://www.hafele.co.uk/shop/images/External//pages/14CFC488.pdf
FURNITURE - Paste Wax, Furniture Polish, Furniture Oil: Which Is Best?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

*We got this*. Silicone free, not sure if it's the same stuff.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sure seems to be...

Light Wax Furniture Polish, Wooden Furniture Polish, Polish for Wooden Furniture, UK

this much should last for several millennium...
Tableau Light Wax Furniture Polish with Beeswax 5 Litre


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmmm, looks like I have a tin of something very similar that I used on my motorcycles.

HOW IT WORKS: ACF-50, Anti-Corrosion Formula, is a state of the art, anti-corrosion lubricant compound, specifically designed for the Aero Space Industry. It is an ultra Thin Fluid Film Compound (TFFC) that actively treats metal using advanced polar bonding technology. As seen from the diagrams below, ACF-50's synthetic inhibitors and active chemistry penetrates through the oxide deposits (white powder) to the base of the corrosion cell where it emulsifies, encapsulates, and then lifts the electrolyte away from the metal surface. ACF-50 then allows this moisture to evaporate while providing an atmospheric barrier that prevents further moisture contact. With the electrolyte removed the corrosion process is halted. ACF-50 actively penetrates and "creeps" into the tightest seams, lap joints, micro cracks, and around rivet heads, displacing moisture and other corrosive fluids (orange juice, coke, coffee, salt water) in these corrosion prone areas. ACF-50's thin film acts like an "OFF Switch" for corrosion remaining effective for up to 24 months.

I'll have to go find that tin of ACF 50 and dust the cobwebs off.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I read all of the MSDS sheets for your ACF-50...
I wouldn't let that stuff any wheres near the shop or wood working...
find the paste wax...
you must have something...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope, a lifetime of working with metal has left no space on the shelf for wood compatible waxes.

seems like I'm on a mission now.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if you can find beeswax and Carnauba wax make your own...

cooking your own furniture wax makes you appear privy to the jealously guarded secrets of historic guilds. Your friends will beg you for the mysterious recipe and you can act aloof (then share it with them).

The Basic Recipe

1/4 Lb 1/4 Lb. Carnauba Wax (flakes or granules)
1 Lb Beeswax (flakes or granules)
1 Metal Soup Can
1 Qt Turpentine
1 Lb Rottenstone (Optional for high sheen)
1 Tube Universal Tinting Color (Optional)

Start by putting 1 part carnauba wax in the soup can, then place the wax filled can in a pot of hot water and slowly heat until the wax is melted (approximately 185° F.) Once the carnauba wax has melted, remove the can from the heat (it's hot, use some pliers) and add 4 parts beeswax and enough turpentine to cover the mixture. Mix thoroughly, move into an appropriate storage container and let cool.

Optional Extras

Wax is a versatile finish and you can modify the basic recipe in many ways.

To make a thinner wax, add more turpentine during the mixing step.
To make a thicker wax, add more beeswax during the mixing step. (Don't thicken with carnauba wax—it takes too long to dissolve.)
To make a harder wax, use a larger proportion of carnauba wax from the beginning.
To make a softer wax, use a larger proportion of beeswax from the beginning.
Add universal tinting color after mixing to get any color wax you desire.
Add a little rottenstone to make a fine polish for buffing out scratches and dull finishes.

this thread may be of some help...
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/74633-candle-wax.html


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

something you might need to know...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnauba_wax


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

apart from the soup can and the pliers, I dont have any of that, and I never even heard of rottenstone, I think youre making that up. (g).
Buying that lot would be ten times more expensive than getting amazon to deliver, so thanks, but I'll pass.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rottenstone is a form polishing pumice...
good option for furniture...
not needed for tools... 
lava pumice should be where you are as a substitute......

Rotten stone, sometimes spelled as rottenstone, also known as tripoli, is fine powdered porous rock used as a polishing abrasive in woodworking. It is usually weathered limestone mixed with diatomaceous, amorphous, or crystalline silica. It has similar applications to pumice, but it is generally sold as a finer powder and used for a more glossy polish after an initial treatment with coarser pumice powder. Tripoli particles are rounded rather than sharp, making it a milder abrasive.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bob the paste wax is good on your guns also. I have been using paste wax for years.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> Bob the paste wax is good on your guns also. I have been using paste wax for years.


 Now you have my interest! I'm assuming you mean just the stocks?


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

working on the table is just one thing to keep a saw in order. get a good green scotchbrite pad and go over the table good a few times a year and then use the Johnsons wax but also use the scotchbrite once a week on your blade and tires to keep the pitch from piling up. also take your bearings off (if your saw uses bearings on the blade) and clean those up cause they can really get packed with pitch and hard to get off. also keep your motor area clean with an air nozzle, give that and the rest of your saw a good blowing off often and with that and everything else your saw should last a very long time! enjoy.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> found these...
> 
> Wood silk Lavender Wax Polish Non Silicone 100ml: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob; surely there are local furniture makers? Coffin makers? Ships chandlers? Antique dealers? 
Doesn't anyone ever visit you from GB, Germany, Italy?

I'm beginning to think you might have a business opportunity doing Importing.

SunnyBob's Emporium


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Dan, yes there are small businesses, but they all speak greek. You cant just wander in and start talking to the workers. The language barrier is very big indeed when asking for favours or advice.
Its no fun being an alien in need (lol)
And I resent losing the shop time it takes to drive around all over the place.

Plus its so simple to just ebay it to my daughters in England, we go there or she comes here three or four times a year and if its a small item, there are a half dozen people who also commute.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> For cast table saws too ?


I've used Boeshield on my TS and BS for years and not a speck of rust.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Stik didnt like the idea of my acf 50, but from what I can find its the same as your boeshield but made by Lear instead of Boeing.

Theres a layer of acf 50 on it now, I'll watch developments closely.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> Dan, yes there are small businesses, but they all speak greek. You cant just wander in and start talking to the workers. The language barrier is very big indeed when asking for favours or advice.
> Its no fun being an alien in need (lol)
> *And I resent losing the shop time it takes to drive around all over the place.
> *
> Plus its so simple to just ebay it to my daughters in England, we go there or she comes here three or four times a year and if its a small item, there are a half dozen people who also commute.


isn't there a directory...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"isn't there a directory..."
-Stick

It's Greek to Bob...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Alternatives...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

awww man...
all that wasted wax.....
coulda made enough candles to light up a Cathedral...


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Johnson Paste Wax on Amazon UK*



vindaloo said:


> Johnson's Paste Wax is available from the U.S. No sign of it in the UK.


Sorry to contradict you slightly, Angie, but it is available on Amazon UK, with very reasonable shipping costs, and they will deliver to Cyprus:-
Amazon.co.uk: johnson's paste wax

This one looks to me like the best value Johnson Wax 16 Oz Fine Wood Paste Wax 00203 by SC Johnson: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

David Dickson said:


> Sorry to contradict you slightly, Angie, but it is available on Amazon UK, with very reasonable shipping costs, and they will deliver to Cyprus:-
> Amazon.co.uk: johnson's paste wax
> 
> This one looks to me like the best value Johnson Wax 16 Oz Fine Wood Paste Wax 00203 by SC Johnson: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


that looks to be 86$ USD...
YEOW!!!

Robot Check

there must be something in country that will meet the need for a lot less...

Amazon.co.uk: furniture paste wax

Black Bison is some good stuff and it give Johnson PW serious competition...
specs list it as silicone free...
remember.. a pound should last about a decade or so...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Yes David, it appears it is available, but requires a new mortgage to buy it.

The same page on amazon show alternatives, such as the black bison stuff for £8.95, and you get 30ml more.

I'd still go with the alternative.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Yes David, it appears it is available, but requires a new mortgage to buy it.
> 
> The same page on amazon show alternatives, such as the black bison stuff for £8.95, and you get 30ml more.
> 
> I'd still go with the alternative.


if your Black Bison is same that we have here..
it's good stuff.....


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

You lot are spoilt by the sheer choice available to you and all speaking the same language (almost, I'm ignoring french).
Day to day life here for an english man is perfectly fine, big shops, supermarkets, restaurants, garages, police, government buildings, all have pretty good english. But remember the entire population is only around 800,000 people, and thats men women and children, so when its something thats out of the ordinary (and believe me, a woodworking hobbiest is REALLY out of the ordinary here) it gets difficult very quickly.

I think it was Dan who found me some trade websites last year. NONE of them even bothered to reply to me. I have a woodyard that I use a lot, and I asked them to search for a new bandsaw for me, using their own language and websites. After a half hour he had to admit that Cypriots dont do woodwork except on a commercial scale.
Thats why I have to bring all my tools from England, and if there is stuff available here, its in giant economy sized packs that would last me a couple hundred years.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

well I've had a couple hours playing on my new toy... oops... working with my serious bandsaw, and i am very pleased with it. Apart from the ludicruosly poor dust extraction that is.
It has 2 x 4" ports, and neither of them extract any dust. I've had to seriously modify and add to the ducting to get some suction going, but its working quite well now. i may do a few more mods in a week or two to improve it more.
Cutting is a real pleasure on it. But there is one thing thats puzzling me, maybe theres a genius in the house who can help me.
When starting to cut, the saw moves away from the fence about 1mm, but then tracks true at that distance all the way along the cut. Cant be drift, because it doesnt get any bigger. Cant be a blunt blade because once its moved, it cuts straight and true with no other wobble.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob; _She's_ telling you you have the fence in the wrong place(?)...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Dan, I had blade drift on my last saw, i know about it, and I have adjusted the fence several times on this one. This is the best setting I have to date. Whats puzzling me is it steadies. If it was drift the blade would still keep cutting at an angle until the blade jammed sideways. 
I had a plank offcut of 20mm x 100mm x 60 cm long. I ripped it into 4 thin strips easily, good straight thickness on each, apart from that 1st inch. With the blade stopped, the thin strips are just an interference fit between blade and fence, literally 1mm between thinnest and thickest ends.

Its too cold to stay out there long, we have the worst winter weather on record this week, two days of zero c outside. The garage is around 14 c. When it gets warmer, I'll check the fence again.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob; I was joking.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Johnson's Paste Wax is available from the U.S. No sign of it in the UK.
> 
> Boeshield T9, *Rutlands at a great (sarc) price of £26.95. (12oz can)*
> *Marine Chandlery at £11.95 (4oz)*


I paid about $15. for a 12 oz. spraycan at a show a while back.
Works o.k.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Dan, I had blade drift on my last saw, i know about it, and I have adjusted the fence several times on this one. This is the best setting I have to date. Whats puzzling me is it steadies. If it was drift the blade would still keep cutting at an angle until the blade jammed sideways.
> I had a plank offcut of 20mm x 100mm x 60 cm long. I ripped it into 4 thin strips easily, good straight thickness on each, apart from that 1st inch. With the blade stopped, the thin strips are just an interference fit between blade and fence, literally 1mm between thinnest and thickest ends.
> 
> Its too cold to stay out there long, we have the worst winter weather on record this week, two days of zero c outside. The garage is around 14 c. When it gets warmer, I'll check the fence again.


Could it be you need a little more tension on the blade? Or the guide bearing or cool block on that side of the blade is set farther out than the other side. 
Just for curiosity sake, try the fence on the other side of the blade and see what it does. I am thinking it is either the tension or the blade guides.

Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I tried adjusting the fence twice with no real improvement.
then I decide to do what every body always advises, and junked the original blade.

Oh boy, why didnt I do that in the first place?
Once the new blade was adjusted properly, I got some super cuts.

I sliced a thin strip off a plank of softwood, the finished size 24" x 2" x 1/32" dead flat and level. cut finish is about as good as 220 grit sandpaper. No bend whatsoever on the blade.

If you buy a new bandsaw, the original blade is only fit for cutting firewood.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

TheCableGuy said:


> For cast table saws too ?


yes on cast bed's, i use T9 on all my beds and have no rust, i live in florida 10 miles from the ocean , also if some rust is on a bed already get the rust off work'd great, both come in a package, can be got at a sears store also my pick


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

sunnybob said:


> Well, I tried adjusting the fence twice with no real improvement.
> then I decide to do what every body always advises, and junked the original blade.
> 
> Oh boy, why didnt I do that in the first place?
> ...


if you ever get blade drift watch the video , also i buy only these blades SuperCut Bandsaw Co., Inc. 

video


----------

